# Anyone had a prolapsed (slipped) disc?



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
Just thought I would see if anyone on the forum has been in a similar position? 
I fell on ice in January and have been suffering ever since. 
I have been treated for a suspected fractured hip, then a strained SI joint and slowly it has been getting more and more painful. 
Eventually 3 weeks ago I ended up in hospital after becoming unable to go to the loo, after an mri scan they now know I have 2 disc's that are bulging out? 
I am now comfortable with the help of morphine awaiting an appointment. 
I am on the waiting list to get onto the waiting list? 
Hopefully the disc's will sort themselves out and I won't need an operation but the main problem is being stuck at home, I don't do being sick and it's the first time I have been off work for years. 
I have heard from people in both camps, the "have an operation it was a miracle for me" and the "the operation made it worse" people. 
I would be grateful to hear from anybody who has been in a similar situation. 
James


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

James

November 2008 I lifted a patient and damaged my back. I was in agony, unable to walk, sit, lay in on position for any length of time. MRi showed bulging discs and degeration. The back pain was accompanied by annoying sciatic nerve pain, sending shooting pains down my legs and making me very uncomfortable. A year later I am slowly recovering thanks to a mixture of drugs and physio, my injury thankfully didnt warrant surgery. It did however cost me my job, as I was told my back is now too weak and damaged to ever sucessfully go back to lifting as I did.

Back pain is awful, depressing and life changing.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I had 2 prolapsed thoracic discs which are the ones near the top of the back (quite uncommon I think its the lumbar discs that go more).
I did it cleaning out the garden shed, lifting a bag of heavy wet sand.

I thought I had just sprained me back, so did my best to keep active. A few days later I could hardly move. EXTREME PAIN.

There was talk of an operation, but I persevered and after 5 months I was almost back to normal without the op.

5 years on I still get the odd twinge from that area of my back, and if it shows signs of flaring up and take it easy for a day and its ok again. 
Glad I didn't have an operation, but then everyone's injuries are different. But I do think time and Mother Nature can be a great healer.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I was hospitalised with a prolapsed disc in 1990 after playing squash. That was no surprise as I played twice a day and topped this up with football on the weekends. The disc was in the base of the spine.

The surgeon decided that an operation would not be effective because there was also evidence of arthritis and he placed me on traction for 4 weeks.

That didn't work. I was sent home and spent the next 15 years in pain. Chiropractors and physios could do nothing. Anti inflamatories were ineffective.

One day about 4 years ago I had a builder working on the house and I asked him what he had around his waist. It was a narrow black band about one inch wide. He said it was a magnetic belt; he said that all the builders wear them because most suffer with bad backs. He told me the name of the Company (google magnetic therapy if you are interested). 

After a couple of months I felt well enough to re-commence activities I had not done for years. I even started running again and now am able to do most things although I have to be careful as I get a few periods of pain which I've learned how to control. But I never lift anything heavy.

I believe if you have had a bad back it never recovers fully without surgery but this magnetic belt has helped. There has been much research into it and the results have been mixed. 

I am the world's biggest sceptic; I do not believe in any of these things but for me it worked.


----------



## Rufusstone (Jul 30, 2008)

James,
I had two operations in November 1990 and January 1991 respectively. The second was because the surgeon did not manage to remove all the sticky substance the first time and it caught a nerve. The second was successful and I have managed well since then. 

There is a residual weakness and therefore I do not lift or carry heavy objects. However day to day tasks are OK. Working in the broadcast industry when the ops became necessary I was able to continue my career through to 2002 when I decided to retire.

There are times when I do get an acute attack of pain which an excellent Osteopath can sort out.

It is your decision and you must ask as many questions as necessary before you commit to surgery. Most of the latter is carried out by Orthopaedic types but some times a Neurosurgeon is worth considering. Remember the work is all around your spinal cord; a vulnerable area. Regards, Rufus.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Almost 30 years ago (!) I lifted a crate of dog meat out of a supermarket trolley and into the car. I had awful back ache but could not let up as I was minding a friends twins as well as my own children. Two days later, pouring a cup of tea, suddenly eveything froze and the only thing I could do was -with immense pain and agony- lie on the floor. 

I spent some time in hospital diagnosed with a prolapsed disc but no op. I've had low back pain since then and sometimes it holds me up and meant that I've taken more pain killers than I'd like over the period between then and now. It also means that, apart from my desk chair ( in which I'm sitting now) I can find no other comfortable chair in the whole universe ! I have an electrical heating pad ( Argos) which is a blessing.

I'm interested in the magnetic belt idea. Like gelathae I'm a total cynic about these these things but some days would try anything. I wonder if it works by making you feel it might have unknown healing powers- hence you relax in the expectation of apin releif- hence your back is less painful as the muscles and so on are not under adverse tension ?

Just a thought.

G


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Wow It seems I am far from alone. 
Snelly, like you I also have the pain in my right leg, initially my whole leg was numb like pins and needles. Things must have settled a little as now the numbness is only on my outer thigh and instep of my foot. 
It seems from reading your stories and speaking with people that there are a lot of cures out there which work for a lot of people but it is just finding the right one. 
I am willing to try anything to avoid an op so will be looking up about magnetic belts etc very soon. 
As I have had plenty of time on my hands these last weeks I have been entering competitions all day online, I couldn't believe my luck the other day when I actually won a real prize, I was hoping for a nice holiday in the sun or a cruise but no it was vip paintballing for a year, great with a bad back!!!!!!! 
Thanks 
James


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi JP

As you said you are far from alone in suffering back pain and bulging discs.

My own problem started some 30yrs ago while kneeling on the floor changing the baby's nappy. I had no option but to get on with things but had many bouts of total rest when the pain was too bad to cope with.

Then 12 years ago I got in the car, reached out to shut the door and couldn't move. After an MRI scan, I was diagnosed with 2 bulging discs and marked degeneration of the spine. I was off work for 3 months during which I was prescribed bed rest, anti-inflammatories and painkillers, all to no avail. I did refuse an operation to fuse my discs as I was told it only had a 50% chance of working anyway. Eventually I was given early retirement, but went on to have a steroid injection into my spine which miraculously did the trick.

Although I have been very careful since then, with no heavy lifting I have still had to have a healthy respect for my back and rest at the slightest indication that the problem is coming back.

However at Easter this year I had a sudden onset of extreme pain in my back and down my right leg. Like you I had a feeling of numbness and pins and needles. I have suffered all year, unable to walk more than 100 yds or so, eventually I agreed to see a consultant and the outcome, after another MRI scan, is that my discs have eventually worn away, my spine is now starting to crumble and I have also got a trapped nerve.

My options according to the consultant were 1. To do nothing and put up with the pain and immobility. 2. To try another steroid injection and see if it works again. 3. Major back surgery.

I chose option 2 and am going into hospital to have this done on Monday. Hopefully it will give me a miracle cure again, if not I also must consider surgery. 

I will keep you informed.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi James,

I have suffered with back and leg pains for most of my life. I was an avid sportsman in my youth representing the RAF at many different sports.

Sept 2001 I was in agony, unable to hold a sensible conversation - some say that is still the case :lol: - trying to run a business from a bed in my office and on 30 tablets a day!

I went privately and had an MRI scan which confirmed two discs had embedded themselves in my spinal cord. An operation was arranged within 48 hours.

The night before I lay in bed imagining having the operation and it going wrong and being confined to a wheelchair all because I was greedy and wanted more than I had. So I called on the morning of the operation and cancelled!

I came to the conclusion that all the people in my life who had told me about acupuncture were obviously not fools. So I went to a local practice and saw a Woman who had been training for 5 years and explained that she still did not know all there was to know. I left that first two hour session being able to walk but still in a bit of pain. For the first time since it happened I could understand what 9/11 was all about. Prior to this I could see the towers coming down on the TV but because of the pain and drugs I was unable to understand the situation!

I went back twice a week for the first couple of months, then once a month, then once every other month. During that time I read books on acupuncture and was amazed to see that the Western world has proven it works! We don't use it because ---- well you can guess that it is something to do with the drug companies!

During a holiday in Cornwall at St Ives I saw a small shop on the front selling magnetic bracelets. The company was called Bioflow. I went in and saw old Women getting up having had a magnetic bandage wrapped around a joint with tears in their eyes as they could not stand or walk. It was not a set up, this was going on all the time with different people over the week we were there. The offer was if it did not do anything they would refund in full for the first 30 days. Thereafter there was a percentage back, up to 1 year and at any time you could replace the bracelet at a discounted price.

I bought this one in gold:

http://www.ecomagnets.com/bioflow-pirouette.htm

To say it transformed my life is not an understatement. I no longer need acupuncture and can lead a near normal life. I cannot run, but then you would not expect this to be possible. But as long as I am careful in what I do then I am satisfied with how things are.

Hope that helps.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Judging from the posts so far, my problem is similar to some (MRI showed two bulging discs and some degeneration of the vertebrae) but without the worst of the symptoms.

Mine started in 1995 (lifting someone from a chair) which resulted in a few weeks of back pain. Occasional flares, usually lasting hours rather than days, follwed until a couple of years ago when I unwisely moved an old bag of cement.

Since then I've had a number of instances when my back has just locked-out accompanied by intense lower back pain and numbness of my right leg. Four/five days of pain-killers and anti-inflammatory drugs has tended to get me back into careful action.

The options I've been given are "live with it", general back-strengthening exercise or surgery - the latter being mentioned as a possibility if things got much worse.

I now take a low dose anti-inflammatory on a daily basis and get out on my bike whenever I can (for general fitness - I can ride 25+ miles without a problem). After three months, I'm still waiting for the physio appointment at the hospital. I try to avoid putting direct strain on my back and that seems to be enough for the moment. I have been told it will get worse as the bones continue to degenerate, so I've got that to look forward to.

Mike


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Following a car accident 22 years ago in which I suffered 'Whiplash' I developed excrutiating pain in my neck and a severe, but not such horrendous pain in my lower back.

A year after the accident I was eventually diagnosed with a cervical disc lesion. This was causing the pain in my shoulder area and down my right arm with the loss of use of the index finger which incidentally went blue. As I was still employed and desperately trying to get back to work, I didn't hesitate when surgery was offered, despite being told that I could land up in a wheelchair. The protruding part of the cervical disc that had been pressing on the nerve was removed and joy of joy, the excrutiating pain had gone but I was left with quite severe restricted neck movement. Only now all these years later I have found a medically qualified doctor who gives acupuncture. Following several sessions of this I now have far more movement in my neck all these years later.

My lower back though is a different story. When I began to get around better after the neck surgery my lower back was to cause me increasing problems, pain ++, restricted movement, pain in the right buttock radiating down the left leg. I was walking with a limp and had foot drop.

Eventually after having to pay £2.500 for investigations that were not offered on the NHS, it was found that I had tears with bulging on the L5, S1 levels. I was in the middle of litigation as the injuries had been a direct result of the car accident. The back surgeon at the Harley Street clinic who diagnosed the back condition said " Your back needs surgery, go and sort out the money". (he knew I was in the middle of a claim). The original fee was to have been £15.000 but when I eventually got an interim payment from the indurance company it had escalated to £25.000.

I then rang and told the surgeon's secretary I had got the increase. I was astounded to hear from her that he was no longer willing to undertake the surgery. My Barrister then got involved and established the fact that this surgeon was in the middle of being sued by a nurse and he was not willing at that time to operate on any other nurses! He did make a statement though which said that my back definately needed surgery. Meanwhile I made contact with three of this particular surgeon's former patients who had undergone the back surgery he was telling me I needed. The first was reasonably OK following hers, the second was in worse pain than before her surgery and the third was in excrutiating pain which eventually caused her to commit suicide.

Meanwhile my GP was showing some sympathy to me and my condition and referred me to an NHS Pain Consultant. What a marvellous man! He believed everything I was saying about the pain and told the DHSS as it was then that in no uncertain terms my pain was certainly in my mind (they had asked him "Is the pain in her mind?") as all pain starts in the head!!!! He made arrangements for me to see an NHS neurosurgeon who advised against back surgery as I was still able to get around, albeit with difficulty. He said if the time came that I was bedridden then I should reconsider surgery so I went with his advice.

My lovely Pain Specialist then referred me to INPUT a pain management programme run at St Thomas's hospital. There I learnt to develop a positive attitute to controlling the pain and to undertake daily exercises to maintain my mobility.

I still try to keep as active as possible. I eventually surcumed to using a wheelchair followed by an electric disability scooter to aid my mobility. My back pain is still there and is not helped by increasing arthritis now but I know how I can manage it. Pacing is the key! I do as much as I feel comfortable with then rest with both feet up. Swimming has been a great help. I only take analgesic medication on the occasions when I can't lie down to ease the pain.

The doctor who has given me the acupuncture on my neck has tried to give me this on my lower back. This was not successful so he sent me for an MRI that showed increasing arthritis as well at the bulging discs. From this he concluded that acupuncture would be of no use in the lower back area.

The sad thing in my case has been that I was never able to get back to paid employment. I have however got involved with charity work some of which I have done sitting in my own armchair (I answered a helpline for a charity involved in women's health). Even to this day I feel angry with the young boy who through his careless driving knocked me off the road, more so because of all the costs on the national purse that car accident caused ie invalidity benefit, DLA, NHS injury pension, (I was on duty when the accident happened) reduced earnings allowance, industrial injuries benefit, NHS hospital and doctors' facilities and above all the effects on my family.

I hope my story will be of some help in deciding what to do. One thing that must be remembered, it is your body and you alone are the only person to make the decision of whether or not to undergo surgery. To make this decision however the professionals involved must give you all the pros and cons to enable you to be able to give 'informed consent' to any proceedure that is recommended.


----------



## Counter552 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi JP

I have a prolapsed disc L4 I think from memory. This is pressing on my sciatica nerve and causes more leg pain than back pain. The Doctors and Physios say that I don't feel the back pain due to the leg pain !
The pain was so bad at times that it was difficult to stand, sit or walk !

The surgeon wanted to operate to remove the bulged bit which was facing inwards which would have required cutting a bit out of my backbone to get at it. I also had a steriod injection into it twice which was supposed to calm it down and give the sciatica nerve more room.

My GP suggested a second opinion from a senior Physio who said that he would not advise surgery unless the nerve was being trapped so much that you had no strength left in the leg.

After weeks of Physio and hours on the rack, the pain was sufficiently relieved that I manage providing I do the daily excercises the Physio gave me.

In reality I cannot sit too long without stretching and the driving position in a car is not good. Just aswell you sit upright in a Motorhome - I can drive for about 5 hours without it effecting me too much.

It's now over 2 years ago since I decided not to have the surgery and for me i think that was still the right decision.

I manage to lift things in and out of the Motorhome etc provided I think about it properly.

I wish you well in whatever decision you make. I spoke to dozens of people who suffered this and it was 50/50 on whether the surgery was good for them or not.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I went for an MRI scan on Friday, my physio has phoned with the results. I have a bulged disc that is causing pressure on 2 nerves, and something else that I cant remember. I will be seeing her on Wednesday for a full expanation.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Jezport said:


> I went for an MRI scan on Friday, my physio has phoned with the results. I have a bulged disc that is causing pressure on 2 nerves, and something else that I cant remember. I will be seeing her on Wednesday for a full expanation.


Ouch, any idea how you did it?
Try to take it easy and don't make it any worse!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Horrible for you.
I used to sell magnetic belts and bracelets and had some very good results for some people with back pain but also for rhuematism and arthritis. They even work on animals so it can't be auto-suggestion as some medical people would have you believe!
You have to get a good one (Bioflow is what I used to sell) because some of them don't have strong enough magnets in them.
There's also a good book called Treat Your Own Back by MCKenzie which my partner has found to be a lifeline after year's of back pain. You can get it on Amazon and enlightened Physios recommend it.
Best of luck.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > I went for an MRI scan on Friday, my physio has phoned with the results. I have a bulged disc that is causing pressure on 2 nerves, and something else that I cant remember. I will be seeing her on Wednesday for a full expanation.
> ...


Not really, I have had back ache for years, with more pain and numbness down my right leg. I just left it and hoped it would heal. Over the last 2 years it has been more painfull so I was forced to get medical help.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

All of the above sounds horribly familiar. I had a bad fall last year and suffered a whiplash injury to my lower back. Net result has been a year of pain varying from not very nice to excruciating. Finally in January, being unable to walk sit, lie or sleep despite monster painkillers and antidepressants had a series of facet joint injections. Improved it a bit so had a second lot which got me off the painkillers for most of the time. Got an appointment with the consultant on thursday to decide what to do next as it is getting worse again, presumably as the steroids wear off. I've never known pain like it (worse than the bad leg break in a skiing accident) and massive sympathy to those who suffer from back (mostly leg) pain..........


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I had a fall a few years ago (from rollerblades!!) and I fractured my coccyx and damaged a diisc, After osteopathy, excercise and drugs,I tried the magnetic therapy and found it great. The ongoing nagging pain disappeared within a few days and I haven't suffered anything bad since. If I do get nagging, tired back pain, I use the magnet and it brings great relief. 
I have lent it to a few people and they found it very good.
Get one and try it. The good ones aren't cheap, but they can work.

Good luck

Ca


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I am glad it's not just me laying here looking at the ceiling. This is the second time for me. Waiting for a MRI that could be weeks away. Still could be worse.

Andy

edit. good news just heard scan is this coming Sunday. NHS working on a Sunday well I never.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

People have mentioned magnetic therapy which made me think. When I had my MRI I felt a lot of heat in the area scanned so magnetism does something.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The heat is from all the radiation. You glow in the dark afterwards.

Andy


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have been to the hospital today, and what I have is one slipped disc and one bi-laterally prolapsed disc putting pressure on 2 nerves.

Possible treatment is steroid injection into the area, that is if the specialists believe it may work. If they don't think it will fix it they will consider surgery.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Jezport said:


> I have been to the hospital today, and what I have is one slipped disc and one bi-laterally prolapsed disc putting pressure on 2 nerves.
> 
> Possible treatment is steroid injection into the area, that is if the specialists believe it may work. If they don't think it will fix it they will consider surgery.


How has the difference between 'slipped' disc and 'prolapsed' disc been explained to you Jezport?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Come on Peggy you are going to tell us all the gore details. please.

Andy


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I thought a slipped disc and a prolapsed disc where one and the same thing?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Invicta said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > I have been to the hospital today, and what I have is one slipped disc and one bi-laterally prolapsed disc putting pressure on 2 nerves.
> ...


I was shown a model of the spine and nerves. She moved the bone to show me how much slip I have and also pointed out the disc which is prolapsed at both sides towards the back. She thinks that the slip may be congenital or that I have had it quite a time but it has led to the prolapse.

I have received a phonecall this afternoon letting me know that the injection is unlikely to work on me, so I am down for an appointment with the surgeons.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Jezport 
I had my op on 18th January and was standing the same evening and walked out the following morning. I was back at work in 2 weeks doing some office work and after 4 weeks I was back to full duties running across fields and rolling on the floor with drunken idiots. 
I didn't have the injections as my discs were too far gone and I had heard all sorts of horror stories about having an operation but it was the best thing I ever had. 
Good luck. 
James


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Jezport wrote; "I was shown a model of the spine and nerves. She moved the bone to show me how much slip I have and also pointed out the disc which is prolapsed at both sides towards the back. She thinks that the slip may be congenital or that I have had it quite a time but it has led to the prolapse.

I have received a phonecall this afternoon letting me know that the injection is unlikely to work on me, so I am down for an appointment with the surgeons"

This sounds Jezport as if you could have a condition called *Spondylolisthesis.* This occurs when one vertebra slips forward on the adjacent vertebrae.

Can I suggest anyone who is interested googles 'spodylolisthesis' to get information on this condition.

A nursing colleague of mine injured her back way back in the 80s when manual handling of patients was not a 'no' 'no' as it is now. She made a claim against her employers as she should never have been put in the position in which she sustained the injury. While her back injury was being investigated she was found to have a Congenital Spondylolisthesis. She was not aware of this. As a result the judge reduced her claim by 25%.

I now have Degenerative Spondylolisthesis possibly caused by the trauma I sustained in an RTA 22 years ago.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got an appointment with the consultant in about 2 hours time...... Two lots of facet joint steroid injections haven't really worked but at least I can walk on my hind legs now and not permanently doped up on painkillers. 

We'll see what he says............


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The doc precribed me some Tramadol yesterday said the herbal stuff I am using was not good enough. Started on them at lunch time 1 tablet every 6 hours.

Had a really bad night the pain came on in the evening and lasted all night.
This morning I went back to Valerian tablet whin half an hour the pain started to easy and has got better as the day goes on.

Makes you feel sleep and normaly should be taken at night but I need the relive.
Will take another tonight with St John's wort and hopefully have a better night.

The Tramadol made me woose and felt sick evertime I moved. Another box fo pill for the cupboard

Andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Just had the results of MRI I need to see a surgeon ASAP to try and sort it out. I am just over 1 month since it started and the doc's have just confirmed what I told them on day one.

Might get something done this year.

Andy


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I also had all the pains you all have except that i got to the stage where mophine etc would not help so in2001 i was operated on, its called Dynesis in which i have got "suspension blocks"screwed in between the vertebrae four in all. At the time there were only seventy patients in our area which had been done.I see the surgeon every December where i get x-ray to see how the screws etc are doing. Arthritis in that area is showing spaces. However pain is now thing of the past , numbness in parts of the left leg where nerves were "crushed"i have to live with.


----------

